# Clutch issue



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

My clutch does not work, whenever I push it down it stay's down and doesnt come up like it's supposed to. What do you think could be wrong? and where is it located.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your clutch should be hydraulic. Check to see if the fluid is low in the reservoir. If it is, check to see if the slave cylinder is leaking. If the hydraulic clutch system is working properly, it's possible that the clutch release fork has worn through at the point where it pivots inside the bellhousing and broken though. If this is the case, you'll need to R&R the trans.


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

K I checked the slave cylinder no leaks, I think I might just need a whole new clutch. I checked the release fork *doesnt it have a boot?* and it's in bad shape. What is a R&R the trans?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

r&R is rebuild...something that it does NOT need. The problem is with the hydrolic system, more specifically, probably the clutch master cylinder. Fill it and then do the bleeding process that you would do to the brake system, pull the clutch pedal up, loosen the nut on the clutch slave by the rubber boot that you mention, then push down the pedal, tighten the nut, pull the pedal up, and repeat a couple of times, making sure that the clutch master cylinder is filled. If after that you still have a problem, you will most likely need a new clutch master cylinder, http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Niss...33730QQitemZ8024768290QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD1V is what one looks like. Good luck, and let us know.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

R&R is sometimes incorrectly used as just removal and reinstallation 
but as stated above R&R is Remove and Rebuild something you likely don't need


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

["R&R is sometimes incorrectly used as just removal and reinstallation "]

Well, in every labor guide that I ever read, which includes the Nissan Warranty Flat Rate Guide, "R&R" means "remove and reinstall," with rebuild or overhaul operations listed as add-ons to the "R&R" operation...so I guess they're all wrong or incorrectly used, too. 

["The problem is with the hydrolic system, more specifically, probably the clutch master cylinder."]

It's impossible to tell if it's the hydraulic system or not at this point. While a hydraulic system failure is likely, a worn through clutch release fork can give the same symptoms as described. Trust me...I've worked as a Nissan tech for close to 20 years and I've seen plenty of them!


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

smj999smj said:


> ["R&R is sometimes incorrectly used as just removal and reinstallation "]
> 
> Well, in every labor guide that I ever read, which includes the Nissan Warranty Flat Rate Guide, "R&R" means "remove and reinstall," with rebuild or overhaul operations listed as add-ons to the "R&R" operation...so I guess they're all wrong or incorrectly used, too.
> 
> ...


But if the pedal is sticking to the floor, then I don't understand why it could be the clutch release fork....if that was damaged, then the hyrdrolic system would still allow the clutch pedal to come back up.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the hydraulic system only moves when pressure is applied to either end of it.. if the clutch fork is broken or the clutch pressure plate is FUBAR, then there will be no pressure back on the slave cylinder, and thus the pedal won't go back up.

it could be a blown clutch line (likely), bad master cylinder (unlikely), bad slave cylinder (likely), or a damaged clutch (possible, but unlikely), or a damaged clutch fork (possible, but unlikely).

more examination required.


----------

